# Black mirror caps



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Has anyone able to find black mirror caps? Aliexpress only has silver/aluminum looking ones. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

You could always vinyl wrap. It'd be cheaper too

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

D3Audi said:


> You could always vinyl wrap. It'd be cheaper too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Have you done it? In my previous experience on MK7 it was a major PITA to have it smooth. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

the_jeep_now said:


> Has anyone able to find black mirror caps? Aliexpress only has silver/aluminum looking ones.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


im actually looking for silver caps. do you happen to have a link?

sorry i cannot contribute to your original question


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> im actually looking for silver caps. do you happen to have a link?
> 
> sorry i cannot contribute to your original question


1Pair Sliver Chrome Car Rearview Mirror Cover Protection Cap Reversing Mirror Cover for VW Tiguan 2017-2018 Car Styling 
http://s.aliexpress.com/vYfQ3IBv?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## wachu (Jun 13, 2018)

I have seen black/carbon somewhere

....

OK, here you are

https://pl.aliexpress.com/item/For-...108.1000016.1.70863de7AnV1pA&isOrigTitle=true

https://pl.aliexpress.com/item/New-...069972c&transAbTest=ae803_2&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

wachu said:


> I have seen black/carbon somewhere
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


Thanks, what about black ones?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

the_jeep_now said:


> Have you done it? In my previous experience on MK7 it was a major PITA to have it smooth.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


 I did it on my old Q7. It definitely takes patience and heat. But possible. Just wrapped my grille gloss black and messed up a couple times but now it's perfect









My advice if you're gonna wrap would be to order much more wrap than you need. So if you mess up it's not a big deal. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

D3Audi said:


> I did it on my old Q7. It definitely takes patience and heat. But possible. Just wrapped my grille gloss black and messed up a couple times but now it's perfect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking to wrap the roof as it has sunroof to match the black theme similar to my MK7. I have a wrap guy who would do the roof so maybe I'll ask him to tackle mirror caps at the same time.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

D3Audi said:


> I did it on my old Q7. It definitely takes patience and heat. But possible. Just wrapped my grille gloss black and messed up a couple times but now it's perfect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love what you've done with your Tiguan. Will be swapping Savannah on a new one.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

the_jeep_now said:


> Love what you've done with your Tiguan. Will be swapping Savannah on a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yeah I think the Savannah's fit the new Tiguan so well. Keep in mind you'll need to get new tires so your speedo is right. The original tire size for Savannah's on mk1 Tig was 255/40/19. On the Mk2 it needs to be 255/45/19 so the speedo is the same as oem. And the thicker sidewall looks better too imo. The two toned Savannah's will look great!! 

About the mirrors. Definitely ask the guy as I'm sure he'd do it. The blacked out look definitely looks good on the Tiguan 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

D3Audi said:


> Thanks! Yeah I think the Savannah's fit the new Tiguan so well. Keep in mind you'll need to get new tires so your speedo is right. The original tire size for Savannah's on mk1 Tig was 255/40/19. On the Mk2 it needs to be 255/45/19 so the speedo is the same as oem. And the thicker sidewall looks better too imo. The two toned Savannah's will look great!!
> 
> About the mirrors. Definitely ask the guy as I'm sure he'd do it. The blacked out look definitely looks good on the Tiguan
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Dang that sucks, didn't anticipate that at all. Thanks for the heads up!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

I had my mirrors and roof wrapped gloss black. And my side emblem wrapped brushed black metallic.



mikebiketike said:


> Clear reflectors with amber bulbs off eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

mikebiketike said:


> I had my mirrors and roof wrapped gloss black. And my side emblem wrapped brushed black metallic.


I've seen your build, looks amazing! Did you have to drop the headliner when wrapping the roof to undo rails and antenna?

Also I've read some reviews on that front lower chrome grille strip where the fitment is total sh*t and people had to cut the edges to make it fit right. Did you encounter that with yours?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

the_jeep_now said:


> I've seen your build, looks amazing! Did you have to drop the headliner when wrapping the roof to undo rails and antenna?
> 
> Also I've read some reviews on that front lower chrome grille strip where the fitment is total sh*t and people had to cut the edges to make it fit right. Did you encounter that with yours?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


They had to drop the headliner in the back a bit, around the sides and remove the interior grab handles to take off the roof rails. 

Chrome strip fit pretty well. Didn’t have to cut anything.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

mikebiketike said:


> They had to drop the headliner in the back a bit, around the sides and remove the interior grab handles to take off the roof rails.
> 
> Chrome strip fit pretty well. Didn’t have to cut anything.


Do you happen to have a link to the one you bought? Also could you take a close up pic of strip's end where it meets the lower grille?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## jpik (Sep 11, 2017)

the_jeep_now said:


> mikebiketike said:
> 
> 
> > They had to drop the headliner in the back a bit, around the sides and remove the interior grab handles to take off the roof rails.
> ...


I ordered that chrome front strip. Fit was perfect. It’s fallen off 2x in 4 months tho. I wanted to order the one for the rear above the plate like on the stock atlas, but seeing how this didn’t work, I’m hesitant. Bummer.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

jpik said:


> I ordered that chrome front strip. Fit was perfect. It’s fallen off 2x in 4 months tho. I wanted to order the one for the rear above the plate like on the stock atlas, but seeing how this didn’t work, I’m hesitant. Bummer.


I noticed the double sided tape that is pre-applied in China is absolute garbage. I've been re-applying 3M tape before even installing anything as I know it would fall off.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------

